# Blue Screen DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE STOP 0x0000009F (xxx1, xxx2, xxx3, xxx4)



## skyflyer

(Please be gentle - newbie here)

I get the BSOD with DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE on my Win VISTA Media Centre PC an (intel) Pioneer DreamVision PC.

I am pretty confident it is caused by the 'Maxtor OneTouch 4 Plus' 1Tb drive connected to the 1394 firewire port. I tested by using the plug/unplug test to see if any problems do/do not occur. This morning when the Maxtor was off I went to the DVD Library which is kept on the Maxtor and after the Machine hung I got the BSOD.

Is there a fix? I have tried Update for Windows Vista (KB929762) but "it is not for my system" message is displayed. 

Other forums have suggested it could be a power supply problem in the PC?

I am using Vista Home Premium 32 as a Media centre PC to watch TV, DVDs etc. I have service pack 1 and all the automatic updates issued up to 22 Sept.

I have uninstalled all the updates including SP1 and reinstalled them to no avail.

I have a standard Windows load with the following extras,
FireFox; ICE TV guide (guide information for Australia), MCE standby tool; AnyDVD; Standard Win Firewall; standard windows Vista Virus checker (Defender?) - I have generally used the windows default divers for devices.

Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi. . .

Did you install the software that came with the 1-touch external drive? Or do you simply copy files out to it?

If the former, I suggest that you leave the ext drive un-plugged, then un-install the software, then plug the drive back in to see if the BSODs continue.

The majority of back-up software that comes w/these drives DO NOT work with Vista. I have a 500gb 1-touch and never installed the software and have never had a problem w/the external drive. But I can't use the 1-touch backup feature and honestly, I would not want to. I have found it to unreliable in the past.

Is there much on that external drive that you have back-up that is vital?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## skyflyer

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi. . .
> 
> Did you install the software that came with the 1-touch external drive? Or do you simply copy files out to it?
> 
> If the former, I suggest that you leave the ext drive un-plugged, then un-install the software, then plug the drive back in to see if the BSODs continue.
> 
> The majority of back-up software that comes w/these drives DO NOT work with Vista. I have a 500gb 1-touch and never installed the software and have never had a problem w/the external drive. But I can't use the 1-touch backup feature and honestly, I would not want to. I have found it to unreliable in the past.
> 
> Is there much on that external drive that you have back-up that is vital?
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2
> 
> .


Hey thanks for the quick reply.....

No, did not install any software that came on the disk - I copied it off (for safe keeping) and use it only for storing movies to play on the media centre so there is no software on it. I have left it unplugged and it does not BSOD - plug it in and at some point in the not to far future a BSOD will happen.

Did not install any other drivers for that drive to my knowledge - just plugged it in and let vista sort it out. I will say it used to work with SP1 and I an not sure if a later update is the problem?

The only stuff on the drive are movies, no back-ups; no software - so nothing vital as such just a lot of time to put them there (is this leading to a format of the drive?).


----------



## jcgriff2

It may be leading to re-format in NTFS if not already. But I don't believe that would make a difference. I have externals - most 250gb and 500gb - none 1tb as you have, but don't see how this would matter either.

When you plug it in - check Device Manager and look for yellow/red flags.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## skyflyer

jcgriff2 said:


> It may be leading to re-format in NTFS if not already. But I don't believe that would make a difference. I have externals - most 250gb and 500gb - none 1tb as you have, but don't see how this would matter either.
> 
> When you plug it in - check Device Manager and look for yellow/red flags.
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2
> 
> .


When I plug it in it works fine - when I have checked device manager there are no red/yellow flags.

One thing I have done but have since reversed, is I have used the old DOS SUBST command ('subst J:\ I:\) so that my DVD library will be recongnised and play the DVDs. If I do not do that for some reason the drive/folder is either not recognised or will not play. But lately when plugged in it is automatically recognised as J and I do not need the SUBST command.

(I have the drive on an XP machine to see what happens - far (3 or more hours) no problems)


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi. . .

I should have asked before, but is the bugcheck on the BSOD you mentioned in your initial post 0x9f only - or have there been others?

I reviewed MS kb929762. Your system did not "wake" and had the BSOD, correct? I also see that kb929762 specifically mentions IEEE 1394 - but not USB. What happens if you connect to the drive via USB? Any BSODs?

One other item caught my eye - 


skyflyer said:


> . . . This morning when the Maxtor was off I went to the DVD Library which is kept on the Maxtor and after the Machine hung I got the BSOD. . . .


I don't quite understand - if the Maxtor was off... how did you go to the DVD library?

I would like to have a look at the existing dump files and gather some system information from you. To expedite this task, please download the attached zip file and extract the contents to your desktop - a batch file and SysInternals AutoRuns. 

Go to your desktop, *right-click *on the batch file and select run as administrator. You will see the black "DOS" screen appear and scroll followed by the green status bar. It will take about 3 - 5 minutes to run. The last item you will see will be the AutoRuns viewer - just let it run. If you look at the bottom-left of the AutoRuns screen, you will see it says "scanning...". When it is finished after about a minute or so, it will disappear indicating the batch job has finished. The output will be in a new folder found within your documents folder named TSF_Vista_Support.

Zip the contents of the new folder up and attach to your next post.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

*EDIT:* Please note - new batch file attached at 21:31 EDT.

.


----------



## skyflyer

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi. . .
> 
> I should have asked before, but is the bugcheck on the BSOD you mentioned in your initial post 0x9f only - or have there been others?
> 
> I reviewed MS kb929762. Your system did not "wake" and had the BSOD, correct? I also see that kb929762 specifically mentions IEEE 1394 - but not USB. What happens if you connect to the drive via USB? Any BSODs?
> 
> One other item caught my eye -
> 
> 
> I don't quite understand - if the Maxtor was off... how did you go to the DVD library?
> 
> [snip]
> Any ? - please let me know.
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2
> 
> *EDIT:* Please note - new batch file attached at 21:31 EDT.
> 
> .


Thanks jcgriff2 for putting this effort into the problem. I will do as you ask and post it.

The maxtor has a sleep mode (I think) and the power light on the front was off indicating that the port had shut down or the maxtor had shut down due to it not being used or had been disconnected -when it has not been? When I went to the DVD library it was woken from the power down state i.e the power/indicator light came on again. That was what I meant when I said "it was off" sorry if that was not clear. I wonder if that is the problem? the port is shutting down (to save power)? I do have the VISTA power settings set to full power/high performance (I think last time I checked).

I have the maxtor on my XP machine and I note the power/indicator light does not go off like it does on the Vista machine; rather it cycles by dimming then going up in brightness - if I then access the drive (on the xp machine) the light blinks on and off for a bit then goes to full steady brightness.

Have not tried USB (yet).

On the bugcheck BSOD screen there are other numbers in brackets.

The problem _does not_ happen coming out of sleep or when powering up - I am watching TV and the BSOD comes up.


----------



## skyflyer

As requested by jcgriff2, attached (I hope) is my zipped files relating to the problem. Thanks once again for looking at this problem.

Regards
DG
Canberra,
Australia.


----------



## skyflyer

This evening I had 2 BSODs with in an hour of each other while watching TV. This time I wrote down the error codes.

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE

1 - - 09F; 03; 84EE4028; 856F0AC8; 85502820;

2 - - 09F; 03; 86503028; 864B(or 8)FAC8; 85202008; 

When I have "B or 8" as I am using a CDT TV it is a bit hard to tell just which letter or number it is.

Does this help?

Thanks DG


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi DG. . .

Thank you very much for the files. 

A quick look through them showed me that your Atheros wifi driver needs to be updated:


Code:


     Name: HP 802.11b/g Wireless Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001B&SUBSYS_500111AD&REV_01\4&38303207&0&00F0

   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\[COLOR=red]athr.sys[/COLOR], 
7.02.0000.0132 (English), [COLOR=red]2/1/2007 02:55:10[/COLOR], 690176 bytes

I recently handled a BSOD case involving this same driver that was listed as the cause and it had a timestamp on it of July 2007 - yours is January 2, 2007 (or is that Feb 1, 2007?). I don't have a website for you as you will need to go to your manufacturer's web site to check for this update. While you are there, also check for any driver updates related to your Realtek audio as also dated Jan/Feb 2007.

Reading your story about the Maxtor drive got me thinking. I remembered the kids joking about the 2 external drives I had sitting next to each other. One was a Maxtor 1-touch and the other an Acomdata. I remember my 7 yr old asking me why the one (Acomdata) wouldn't "shut-up" b/c the other wasn't "talking to it"! He was talking about the one always blinking blue/purple while the Maxtor fell silent at times. So I went down and got the Maxtor, plugged it into this Vista x64 system and it would not allow me to "safely remove" it. 

I looked into the properties of the drive under disk management and found that it was being indexed (general tab) and disc cache was enabled (Properties --> Hardware --> click on Properties bottom-right --> Policies). I turned off write caching as I use it only for data backup and temp movements while re-installing the OS. Also, be sure that Ready Boost is off.

I don't know whether the above are options for you or not, but you should look them over nonetheless.

START | type diskmgmt.msc into the start search box and hit enter

I am looking through the rest of the files now and will continue on them later. But given that watching TV requires Internet, I thought it important to bring the wifi driver to your attention b/4 it is actually named in a BSOD!

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## skyflyer

jcgriff2,

I like to think I am an upgrade junkie - I tried to update both the wireless and audio driver previously without much success, but I tried again and I found a driver and was able to update the wireless to June 2008 and realtek to Aug 2008.

I think I have turned off indexing on both the C drive and the maxtor and have the caching turned off on maxtor "to allow quick removal". I have reconnected the maxtor and will see what happens today.

I thought I saw in one of the reports, an error to the effect of a time out waiting for the maxtor.


----------



## skyflyer

Well the wireless and audio driver update did not stop the BSOD - I left it this morning for about 6-7 hours and when I came back to it I had the BSOD - with the MAXTOR connected.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi. . .

For some reason, I don't have the mini kernel dumps from your previous BSODs and would like to get those and the new ones.

Please get them from c:\windows\minidump - ALL of them, zip the up and attach to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## skyflyer

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi. . .
> 
> For some reason, I don't have the mini kernel dumps from your previous BSODs and would like to get those and the new ones.
> 
> Please get them from c:\windows\minidump - ALL of them, zip the up and attach to your next post.
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2
> 
> .


I am sorry but there are no files in C:\windows\mimidump - do I need to turn on logging or some thing????????


----------



## jcgriff2

It seems that you may have to, although it should be set by default.

START | type SystemPropertiesAdvanced into the start box and hit enter - click on the 3rd button - Start-up and Recovery. Then make sure you setting is for a small minidump.

JC

/


----------



## skyflyer

Hi JC,

attached is a mini dump from this morning - the scenario was - the mator was plugged in and shut down i.e the indicator light was off - I went to media center DVD Library - the maxtor indicator light came on indicating access?- did not see any videos - minimised media centre and when into windows explorer clicked on the drive - took a long time for the green bar to move across the top and seemed to stop meanwhile no files were showing - the green bar seemed to stop for a long while then the BSOD.

Thanks DG


----------



## skyflyer

Here is another minidump from today - the exact say scenario as the previous one.


----------



## skyflyer

Hello JC,

Here are some more minidumps - I left the media centre on today while I was out and had 4 BSODs at:-

(10:07)
11:20 - 1 hour 13 minutes
12:33 - 1 hour 13 Minutes
13:46 - 1 hour 13 minutes
14:56 - 1 Hour 10 minutes (hmmm that one is out)

all around an 1 hour and 13 minutes or so spaced apart. Is that significant? what happens every 1 and a 1/4 hours????

Thanks

DG


----------



## jcgriff2

Don't know about the time on those last 4 - maybe an update program of some kind? Interesting to say the least.

Picked up the dump files...

JC

.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi. . .

The bugcheck is indeed 0x0000009f (0x00000003, 0x86857028, 0x86746ac8, 0x84f3de28), with the probable cause listed as the Microsoft SBP-2 Protocol driver sbp2port.sys. 

Interesting to note here is the entry found in the system event log:


Code:


Event[3]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: [COLOR=Red]sbp2port[/COLOR]
  Date: 2008-09-25T13:36:05.933
  Event ID: 25
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: MediaCentre-PC
  Description: 
[COLOR=Red]The driver has detected a device with old or out-of-date firmware. 
 The device will not be used.[/COLOR]

I know that I asked already, but... Do you have software installed for your external hard drive? What else do you have w/firmware?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## skyflyer

No, I have not loaded any software for the external drive (that I know of) I pulled it out of the box and plugged it in and let Vista sort out the drivers.

I have a logitech wireless mouse on a USB port and the inbuilt IR sensor for IR MS Keyboard and media centre remote Which I have been using for the past 12 months. 

The only other things are the onboard audio/sound, network, PCI wireless card, 2 tv tunercards, onboard video which is not used and Nvidia 8500 GT video card with HDMI, DVI and S-component out - the 8500 is new just recently as the ATI video card malfunctioned.
I have a pioneer DVD reader burner too....

The problem does only seem to happen when the maxtor is being used?


----------



## jcgriff2

The driver that I mentioned sbp2port.sys is for IEEE 1394 - so it must be the maxtor - unless I am completely missing something here.

Have you tried the Maxtor w/USB cable yet?

You may have told me already - but how old is the maxtor, FAT32 or NTFS and what is the exact model number of it? Does it have its own power supply, or is it powered by the pc?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## skyflyer

jcgriff2 said:


> The driver that I mentioned sbp2port.sys is for IEEE 1394 - so it must be the maxtor - unless I am completely missing something here.
> 
> Have you tried the Maxtor w/USB cable yet?
> 
> You may have told me already - but how old is the maxtor, FAT32 or NTFS and what is the exact model number of it? Does it have its own power supply, or is it powered by the pc?
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2
> 
> .


Have not tried on USB yet will do though. (just plugged it in USB as I was looking at Part number)

It is only months old bought new this year
It has its own power supply
I guess it is NTFS - will have to check - I don't think I formatted it as it worked straight out of the box with the manufacturer format, whatever that is.

Numbers on the box:-
Maxtor 1000Gb OneTouch 4 Plus
STM3 10004OTM305-RK (do not know what this number is)
EDA SN: 2HAA78C7
PN: 9NP3MB-590 on the box but on the unit it self it is 9NT 3A8-500


----------



## skyflyer

Connected USB and it too BSOD'ed. 

Should I send the minidump of that instance too?

What I think I will do next is to uninstall SP1 and see what happens?

I uninstalled SP1 today and reinstalled it with a different download of SP1 (and still got the BSOD on USB).

I think I willl uninstall too, all the MS updates the system will let me and run it on the 1394 port (as that is why I bought the thing) and see what happens then add the updates on at a time, if I can.


----------



## skyflyer

Well I have uninstalled *all* the MS updates I could including SP1; I could not uninstall 3 updates, and all the security updates - will let it run overnight and see what happens - As it BSOD'ed with USB, I have gone back to firewire/1394.

BTW I checked - the MAXTOR is NTFS.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi. . .

Send up any new dumps.

Any chance of testing this device on another system?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## skyflyer

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi. . .
> 
> Send up any new dumps.
> 
> Any chance of testing this device on another system?
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2
> 
> .


Yes, I had it on an XP PC not media centre - worked fine for the short test I did.

But after running 24hr continuously without the updates as described in previous post, all has been fine no BSODs.

What I will try now is SP1 only and see what happens.

Attached is the BSOD when using USB. (My guess is it will BSOD)

Looks like it is a MS update?


----------



## skyflyer

Well I installed SP1 and SP1 installed another single update - I got BSOD with SP 1 installed - dump attached. Looks to me as though I have a problem with SP1 and the MAXTOR?

I will now uninstall SP1 and install the other individual updates and see what happens. (I have the auto update set to look for updates and notify and not to install.

I guess I can run VISTA without any updates? It seems to work OK.
DG


----------



## skyflyer

The latest minidump from today.
Have not uninstalled SP 1 yet - will be next week.
DG.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi. . .

First - for info - the drive in question:


Code:


Maxtor external HDD - NTFS format
 Drive: J:
 Free Space: 225.2 GB
Total Space: 953.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Maxtor OneTouch IEEE 1394 SBP2 Device

I ran the 3 latest mini kernel dumps - once again all basically the same. The bugcheck is the same for the first two numbers for each - the last 3 differ b/c they are memory addresses.

Bugcheck = 0x0000009f (0x00000003, 0x87665028, 0xacc76a40, 0x854cde28), with the probable cause listed as sbp2port.sys.

0x9f = DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE = a driver is causing an inconsistent power state.
• parm1 = 0x00000003 = a device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
• parm2 = 0x86acb028 = physical device object of the stack
• parm3 = 0x86a5eac8 = functional device object of the stack
• parm4 = 0x84f014c0 = the blocked IRP

I did find some additional information in the dumps that I believe leads to what is known as a *lock* - resource contention for a device object.

*Issue device object command for 0x86acb028 (Arg2)*


Code:


kd> !devobj ffffffff86acb028 f
82748524: Unable to get value of ObpRootDirectoryObject
[color=blue]NOTE: the above is normal in a mini kernel dump. 
If I had access to a full kernel dump, I most likely could find 
the name of the device in question - but I do believe it is 
obvious that it is the Maxtor.  This is not to say the Maxtor is bad.[/color]

Device object (86acb028) is for:
 <?} \Driver\[color=red]sbp2port[/color] DriverObject [color=red]852228c0[/color] 
Current Irp 00000000 RefCount 0 Type 00000007 Flags 00001050
DevExt 86acb0e0 DevObjExt 86acc540 
AttachedDevice (Upper) 86a5eac8 \Driver\disk
Device queue is busy - Queue flink = blink

*Issue driver object command for 0x852228c0 (from !devobj command output)*


Code:


kd>  !drvobj ffffffff[color=red]852228c0[/color] f
82748524: Unable to get value of ObpRootDirectoryObject
82748524: Unable to get value of ObpRootDirectoryObject

Driver object (852228c0) is for:
 \Driver\[COLOR=Red]sbp2port[/COLOR]
Driver Extension List: (id , addr)

Device Object list:
[color=blue]86acb028  869e1028: Could not read device object[/color]
[color=blue] *** see !devobj area in blue above[/color]

DriverEntry:   8856f005	sbp2port!GsDriverEntry
DriverStartIo: 88567a8a	sbp2port!Sbp2StartIo
DriverUnload:  8855de02	sbp2port!Sbp2Unload
AddDevice:     00000000	

Dispatch routines:
[00] IRP_MJ_CREATE                      8855e52e	sbp2port!Sbp2CreateClose
[01] IRP_MJ_CREATE_NAMED_PIPE           8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[02] IRP_MJ_CLOSE                       8855e52e	sbp2port!Sbp2CreateClose
[03] IRP_MJ_READ                        8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[04] IRP_MJ_WRITE                       8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[05] IRP_MJ_QUERY_INFORMATION           8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[06] IRP_MJ_SET_INFORMATION             8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[07] IRP_MJ_QUERY_EA                    8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[08] IRP_MJ_SET_EA                      8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[09] IRP_MJ_FLUSH_BUFFERS               8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0a] IRP_MJ_QUERY_VOLUME_INFORMATION    8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0b] IRP_MJ_SET_VOLUME_INFORMATION      8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0c] IRP_MJ_DIRECTORY_CONTROL           8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0d] IRP_MJ_FILE_SYSTEM_CONTROL         8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0e] IRP_MJ_DEVICE_CONTROL              8856c60e	sbp2port!Sbp2DeviceControl
[0f] IRP_MJ_INTERNAL_DEVICE_CONTROL     8856807c	sbp2port!Sbp2ScsiRequests
[10] IRP_MJ_SHUTDOWN                    8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[11] IRP_MJ_LOCK_CONTROL                8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[12] IRP_MJ_CLEANUP                     8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[13] IRP_MJ_CREATE_MAILSLOT             8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[14] IRP_MJ_QUERY_SECURITY              8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[15] IRP_MJ_SET_SECURITY                8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[16] IRP_MJ_POWER                       8855fea0	sbp2port!Sbp2PowerControl
[17] IRP_MJ_SYSTEM_CONTROL              8856c340	sbp2port!Sbp2SystemControl
[18] IRP_MJ_DEVICE_CHANGE               8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[19] IRP_MJ_QUERY_QUOTA                 8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[1a] IRP_MJ_SET_QUOTA                   8265efef	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[1b] IRP_MJ_PNP                         88560a9a	sbp2port!Sbp2PnpDeviceControl


*Drivers that s/b looked at and updated, if possible (based on timestamp*


Code:


Ph3xIB32MV.dll		6.0.0.0		13.50 KB  (13,824 bytes)	3/04/2007 11:43		Philips Semiconductors GmbH	c:\windows\system32\ph3xib32mv.dll
Ph3xIB32.sys	8d607000	8d71b280	Tue Apr 03 13:43:20 2007 (46129238)	00122d0a		Ph3xIB32.sys

nmsmc.dll			1.0.0.9		276.00 KB (282,624 bytes)	29/10/2006 10:03	Gteko Ltd.				c:\program files\common files\intel\inteldh\nms\adpplugins\nmsmc.dll
nmsgopro.sys	80cfa000	80d01000	Wed Sep 27 10:32:52 2006 (451a8b94)	0000cb8b		nmsgopro.sys
nmsunidr.sys	98ecc000	98ecdd00	Thu May 25 13:04:54 2006 (4475e3b6)	0000adf3		nmsunidr.sys


alertservice.exe	1.6.414.0	190.46 KB (195,032 bytes)	18/11/2006 08:01	Intel(R) Corporation	c:\program files\intel\inteldh\ccu\alertservice.exe
alertserviceps.dll	1.6.414.0	15.96 KB  (16,344 bytes)	18/11/2006 08:01	Intel(R) Corporation	c:\program files\intel\inteldh\ccu\alertserviceps.dll
ccu.dll 		1.6.414.0	126.46 KB (129,496 bytes)	18/11/2006 08:01	Intel(R) Corporation	c:\program files\common files\intel\inteldh\ccu\language\enu\ccu.dll
ccu_engine.exe 	        1.6.414.0       266.46 KB (272,856 bytes)	18/11/2006 08:01	Intel(R) Corporation	c:\program files\intel\inteldh\ccu\ccu_engine.exe
ccu_resmgr.dll		1.6.365.0	110.46 KB (113,112 bytes)	18/11/2006 08:02	Intel(R) Corporation	c:\program files\common files\intel\inteldh\bin\ccu_resmgr.dll
ccu_trayicon.exe	1.6.414.0	178.46 KB (182,744 bytes)	18/11/2006 08:01	Intel(R) Corporation	c:\program files\intel\inteldh\ccu\ccu_trayicon.exe

dqlwinservice.exe	1.0.0.8		204.00 KB (208,896 bytes)	29/10/2006 10:03	Not Available			c:\program files\common files\intel\inteldh\nms\adpplugins\dqlwinservice.exe

IntelDH.sys		8d600000	8d601580	Wed Sep 06 18:41:54 2006 (44ff4eb2)	000079ca		IntelDH.sys

.


Please hold off on the un-install of Vista SP1 for now. I am seeing some items that make me believe a 3rd party driver is actually responsible for these crashes. It simply doesn't make sense that both IEE 1394 and USB would result in the same bugcheck.

I would like for you to run the driver verifier. Bring up an *Elevated* command prompt - 
*START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe uptop under programs | Run as Administrator | type verifier & hit enter - the Verifier screen will appear | do the following:*


Code:


[b]
1. Select 2nd option - Create custom settings (for code developers)
2. Select 2nd option - Select individual settings from a full list.
3. Check the boxes
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking[/indent]
4. Select last option - Select driver names from a list 
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot
[/b]

If the Driver Verifier finds a violation, it will result in a BSOD. Some of the common bugchecks for verifier violations are: 


Code:


• 0xa = IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 
• 0x50 = PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA  
• 0xbe = ATTEMPTED_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY 
• 0xc1 = SPECIAL_POOL_DETECTED_MEMORY_CORRUPTION 
• 0xc4 = DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION  
• 0xc6 = DRIVER_CAUGHT_MODIFYING_FREED_POOL 
• 0xc7 = TIMER_OR_DPC_INVALID 
• 0xc9 = DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION

To turn driver verifier off, bring up an elevated command prompt and type *verifier /reset* then re-boot.

Should a BSOD occur under the driver verifier, it is vital to get the dump file and attach to a post as soon as possible. The dump(s) should contain additional information that will help find the culprit, assuming it is a driver.

If for some reason the driver verifier does not help us, the next step is to change your system crash settings to produce a full kernel dump, which is about 300+mb in size in Vista compared to the 158k mini kernel (small memory) dump. These mini dumps are not 64k as the crash setting screen tells you - not in Vista anyway!

Any ? - Please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## skyflyer

jcgriff2,

Thank you for putting what looks like to me, a lot of time into this problem.

Give me a day or two to get the info.
Thanks
DG


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi DG. . .

My pleasure to work on this with you. You have provided all that I have asked for which helps. so digest it and take your time.

I am seeing more of these 0x9f bugchecks lately and some appear to be tied to wifi or Ethernet drivers that need to be updated while others have been related to anti-virus drivers. Of course there is always hardware. But I think the driver verifier will be of help here as it will interrogate the drivers that are a little old in the list that I provided. It just may turn out to be one of them.

As I mentioned, when you run the Driver Verifier, it may give you a BSOD immediately or it may take some time as it stress-tests each one. If it does BSOD, please get the dump file as soon as possible from c:\windows\minidump, zip it up and attach to a post. I'll then look to see if a problematic driver was caught by the verifier.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## skyflyer

Hi JC,

I did as requested...... Am I supposed to see anything happen on the screen after the re-boot, because I didn't and the media centre seems to be working as normal?

The PC did not blue screen immediately but about 2.5 hours later - the minidump is attached. While I have it set to restart after a BSOD, this time it did not and I had just a black screen and I had to power cycle to recover.

DG


----------



## skyflyer

and another dump.


----------



## skyflyer

And another.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi. . .

I ran the 3 dumps and got the same 0x9f bugchecks as in my previous post - all identical except the memory addresses. The dumps were new, but were not Vista Driver Verifier enabled dumps - so there was no new info available. 

Please re-run the verifier. After re-boot, you can use the last step to view the status of the verifier to make sure it is running.

Bring up an *Elevated* command prompt - 
*START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe uptop under programs | Run as Administrator | type verifier & hit enter - the Verifier screen will appear | do the following:*


Code:


[b]
1. Select 2nd option - Create custom settings (for code developers)
2. Select 2nd option - Select individual settings from a full list.
3. Check the boxes
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking[/indent]
4. Select last option - Select driver names from a list 
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot
[/b]


To check the status of the verifier, go back into it and select the last option on the first screen that comes up - "Display info about . . ." - you'll see it.

I went through the entire driver query list while looking at these dumps and ended up with more questions than answers. These BSODs could of course be hardware related, but every single dump has been nearly identical and all are 0x9f bugchecks. Even the memory addresses in the parms are very close in range. This tells me it could be a kernel mode app that gets loaded in the same order each boot/start-up.

I kept thinking about the role of SP1 in all of this as well. I understand your position that the system worked fine until SP1 so the answer is no SP1. But you will have to deal with whatever is crashing your system probably sooner than later. Your 3rd party drivers will continue to update, you'll install new programs and then there will be Vista - stuck in pre-SP1. It is inevitable that it will BSOD again. I have always put Windows Updates at the top of the priority list and just gotten rid of whatever doesn't agree with them.

Your BSODs reminded me so much of this HP Vista SP1 x64 system that I am on now. This is the 4th one - I returned the others b/c they would freeze up and require the battery taken out to shut down. I thought hardware - it has the new Intel P7350 core2 duo procs. Then I found that HP QuickPlay media viewer would hang on boot-up. It simply is not SP1 compatible - at least under x64 anyway. I got rid of it and many other pre-installed programs containing drivers with 2005 and 2006 dates on them.

So now your system. I had posted before on some of this, but really searched it out earlier and ended up with more questions than answers. I will need to get hardware info from you so someone that knows that area can take a look to see if any of what I found has merit.

I found these entries - the first in the dump files and it led me to the others - all dating back to 2006:


Code:


 [color=red]IntelDH.sys[/color]  [color=blue]Wed Sep 06 18:41:54 2006 (44FF4EB2)[/color]
 
 [color=red]TSHWMDTCP[/color]	
(Verified) Intel(R) Viiv(TM) software	c:\program files\intel\inteldh\intel media server\media server\bin\tshwmdtcp.sys	
 
 [color=red]ISSMIntel Software services manager[/color]	
(Verified) Intel(R) Viiv(TM) software	c:\program files\intel\inteldh\intel media server\media server\bin\issm.exe	
 
 [color=red]M1 Server[/color]	
(Verified) Intel(R) Viiv(TM) software	c:\program files\intel\inteldh\intel media server\media server\bin\mediaserver.exe	
 
 [color=red]MCLServiceATLIntel® Application Tracker[/color]	
(Verified) Intel(R) Viiv(TM) software	c:\program files\intel\inteldh\intel media server\shells\mclserviceatl.exe	
 
 [color=red]Remote UI ServiceIntel® Remoting Service[/color]	
(Verified) Intel(R) Viiv(TM) software	c:\program files\intel\inteldh\intel media server\shells\remote ui service.exe	
 
 [color=red]TSHWMDTCP[/color]	
(Verified) Intel(R) Viiv(TM) software	c:\program files\intel\inteldh\intel media server\media server\bin\tshwmdtcp.sys


I found the entries above to be related to the Intel media center and ended up at THIS Intel site about Core2 processors with Viiv technology. That ultimately led me to THIS Intel site saying there are no plans to update Viiv for Vista SP1. Then I wanted to find out if your system had this Viiv technology because I kept seeing XP everywhere.

Next I looked at the basic system info that I had on your system:


Code:


 Time of this report: 9/25/2008, 13:40:40
       Machine name: MEDIACENTRE-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: First International Computer, Inc.
       System Model: [COLOR=Red]i945P/GICH7[/COLOR]
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.9GHz
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 1180MB used, 3152MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

I looked up the info in red and found THIS Intel site describing the 945P chipset and that it is based on the 945G and mentions Viiv - but with Intel HD audio, Intel wifi, etc... Your system has NVidia video, Realtek audio and Atheros wifi. 

So now I am now left wondering if the Viiv kernel mode drivers and the 4 system services that start at boot-up in your system are involved in these BSODs that usually occur under the process IceTV Interactive - media. And then there is SP1 - is Viiv the reason that it appears that Vista SP1 is to blame for the BSODs, when it could really be Intel's 2 year-old pre-SP1 drivers? I don't know. Maybe the driver verifier will tell us. I am still looking at the Intel pages to understand 945P, 945G, 945P/G and ICH7 & how Nvidia, Realtek and Atheros entered into the picture. 

To help get those answers, please download, install and run Everest - click on the link in my signature area and run it via right-click/run as admin. Then save the entire report as an htm file, zip it up and attach to your next post.

I have attached the dbug logs to this post.

I must go now as the kids will be up soon for school.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## skyflyer

JC,

Attached is the Everest report.

I was not sure if the verify was working - but I set it up several times and it did come up with an answer when finish was pressed, saying "no changes were made' so I guess it is set"

I was trying to find the version of VIIV through control panel and it started uninstalling so I cancelled. Long story short - so I ended up uninstalling VIIV and tried to reinstall but now the VIIV set up says it must be installed on a VIIV capable PC.......... which it is .... 

As it is 01:30 AM I should be off to bed - I will look at you post again tomorrow..

Thanks 
DG

I look for my updated drivers from here ftp://60.241.178.127/pub/VISTA/Set Top Pc/ - silly me.


----------



## skyflyer

Well I have really done something now - I just cannot install the VIIV software - I am leaning towards a complete reload to start afresh?


----------



## skyflyer

Here is an interesting turn - just as you were looking at VIIV - I had another BSOD late today without the VIIV installed. It is attached.

There is an enormous amount of disk space being consumed somehow as I only use it for TV - do not have DVD or Music etc saved to it - only recored TV - When I check the size of the recorded TV folder it is only 194 gig out of 500gig - so I wonder where the rest is - VISTA does not take that much does it?

Attached is the latest dump.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi. . .

p/u the Everest and dump file.

If you are downloading TV (recording) 194 gig is possible for its use.

JC

p.s. - yeah... that was not the ideal site to go to for driver updates !

.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi. . .

Last BSOD same - 0x9f - dump not verifier enabled. Did you check status of verifier after setting? 1st screen, last selection for status.

Regards. . .

JC

.



Code:


Opened log file 'A:\D\#Dumps\skyflyer_Vista_09-26-08_ext_HDD_BSOD\$99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\skyflyer_Vista_09-26-08_ext_HDD_BSOD\Mini100808-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18000.x86fre.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840
Kernel base = 0x8260d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82724c70
Debug session time: Wed Oct  8 03:22:09.306 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:27:16.444
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 9F, {3, 8bc3c028, 8bb3c7d8, b0c12f00}

Probably caused by : sbp2port.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: 8bc3c028, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: 8bb3c7d8, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: b0c12f00, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------


DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3

IRP_ADDRESS:  b0c12f00

DEVICE_OBJECT: 8bc3c028

DRIVER_OBJECT: 875f06d0

IMAGE_NAME:  sbp2port.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  47918f7f

MODULE_NAME: sbp2port

FAULTING_MODULE: 84961000 sbp2port

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 82640b6c to 826da163

STACK_TEXT:  
82702acc 82640b6c 0000009f 00000003 8bc3c028 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
82702b28 826406bc 82702ba0 82702c50 8271b401 nt!PopCheckIrpWatchdog+0x1ad
82702b68 826c3d00 8271b4e0 00000000 933d5e5b nt!PopCheckForIdleness+0x343
82702c88 826c38c0 82702cd0 89641202 82702cd8 nt!KiTimerListExpire+0x367
82702ce8 826c3483 00000000 00000000 00051f33 nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x22a
82702d50 826c1f9d 00000000 0000000e 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xba
82702d54 00000000 0000000e 00000000 00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x49


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x9F_disk.sys_CNVIRP_IMAGE_sbp2port.sys

BUCKET_ID:  0x9F_disk.sys_CNVIRP_IMAGE_sbp2port.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=82705920 ebx=8bc3c028 ecx=8270d1f8 edx=00000144 esi=8270593c edi=82702740
eip=826da163 esp=82702ab0 ebp=82702acc iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000202
nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e:
826da163 8be5            mov     esp,ebp
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
82702acc 82640b6c 0000009f 00000003 8bc3c028 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
82702b28 826406bc 82702ba0 82702c50 8271b401 nt!PopCheckIrpWatchdog+0x1ad
82702b68 826c3d00 8271b4e0 00000000 933d5e5b nt!PopCheckForIdleness+0x343
82702c88 826c38c0 82702cd0 89641202 82702cd8 nt!KiTimerListExpire+0x367
82702ce8 826c3483 00000000 00000000 00051f33 nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x22a
82702d50 826c1f9d 00000000 0000000e 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xba
82702d54 00000000 0000000e 00000000 00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x49 (FPO: [0,0,0])
start    end        module name
8040d000 80415000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:53 2008 (4791A769)
80415000 80475000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Sat Jan 19 02:29:43 2008 (4791A6E7)
80475000 80486000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:21 2008 (4791A749)
80486000 8048e000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
8048e000 804cf000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:01 2008 (47918A61)
804cf000 805af000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:00:56 2008 (47BE5708)
805af000 805bf000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
805bf000 805fa000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
8060c000 80688000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
80688000 80695000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
80695000 806db000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:32:48 2008 (47918B80)
806db000 806e4000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
806e4000 806ec000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
806ec000 80713000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:32:57 2008 (47918B89)
80713000 80722000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:54 2008 (47918F82)
80722000 80731000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
80731000 8077b000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:00 2008 (47918F88)
8077b000 80782000   intelide intelide.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918F76)
80782000 80790000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
80790000 807a0000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
807a0000 807a8000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
807a8000 807c6000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
807c6000 807f8000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:10 2008 (47918A6A)
8260d000 829c6000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sat Jan 19 00:30:58 2008 (47918B12)
829c6000 829f9000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
84403000 84474000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:41:20 2008 (47918D80)
84474000 8457f000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:51 2008 (479190E7)
8457f000 84580000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
845aa000 845e4000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:56:19 2008 (47919103)
845e4000 845ee000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
845ee000 845fd000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
84605000 846ec000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:56:48 2008 (47919120)
846ec000 84707000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:44 2008 (479190E0)
84707000 84712000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
84712000 8471b000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8471b000 8472a000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8472a000 84768000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:23 2008 (47919053)
84768000 8479c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8479c000 847d8000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:28:34 2008 (47918A82)
847d8000 847ef000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
847ef000 847fa000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
84800000 84808000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
84809000 84918000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:54 2008 (47918A96)
84918000 84920000   wd       wd.sys       Sat Jan 19 00:52:18 2008 (47919012)
84920000 84959000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:10 2008 (47918F92)
84959000 84961000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
84961000 84977000   sbp2port sbp2port.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
84977000 84986000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
84986000 849ad000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:50:47 2008 (47918FB7)
849ad000 849be000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:49:47 2008 (47918F7B)
849be000 849df000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:36 2008 (47918F70)
849df000 849e8000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
849e8000 849fa000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:22 2008 (47919052)
8a800000 8a80d000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
8a80e000 8a8f4000   athr     athr.sys     Mon Jun 30 22:56:10 2008 (48699CCA)
8a8f4000 8a903200   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:33 2008 (4791905D)
8a904000 8a911080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:27 2008 (47919057)
8a912000 8a929000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8a929000 8a94c000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:32 2008 (47919110)
8a94c000 8a95b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8a95b000 8a96f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8a96f000 8a984000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:43 2008 (4791911B)
8a984000 8a994000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:06 2008 (47919222)
8a994000 8a99f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8a99f000 8a9aa000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8a9aa000 8a9b8000   circlass circlass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:24 2008 (47919054)
8a9b8000 8a9c2000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8a9c2000 8a9cf000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8a9cf000 8a9e0000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8a9e0000 8a9f0000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8a9f0000 8a9fb000   hidir    hidir.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:18 2008 (4791904E)
8ac04000 8b30dba0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Sep 17 13:55:33 2008 (48D14495)
8b30e000 8b3ad000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:36:36 2008 (47918C64)
8b3ad000 8b3ba000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 00:35:29 2008 (47918C21)
8b3ba000 8b3cc000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:18:41 2007 (474CA5D1)
8b3cc000 8b3d7000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8b3d7000 8b3e6000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)
8b3e6000 8b3fc000   usbcir   usbcir.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:25 2008 (47919055)
8b406000 8b51a280   Ph3xIB32 Ph3xIB32.sys Tue Apr 03 13:43:20 2007 (46129238)
8b51b000 8b545000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 00:49:21 2008 (47918F61)
8b545000 8b548000   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:30 2008 (4791905A)
8b548000 8b55e980   AnyDVD   AnyDVD.sys   Sat Sep 20 06:44:08 2008 (48D4D3F8)
8b55f000 8b577000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:50 2008 (47918F7E)
8b577000 8b5a5000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:44 2008 (47918FB4)
8b5a5000 8b5e6000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:49 2008 (47918F7D)
8b5e6000 8b5f1000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8b5f1000 8b5fc000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8b5fc000 8b5fd380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8c000000 8c001700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8c002000 8c00a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
8c00e000 8c21d100   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Wed Aug 06 05:11:03 2008 (48996AA7)
8c21e000 8c24b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8c24b000 8c270000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8c270000 8c271000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
8c279000 8c27a000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8c280000 8c287000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8c287000 8c290000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8c290000 8c296380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8c297000 8c2a3000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8c2a3000 8c2c4000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8c2c4000 8c2cc000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8c2cc000 8c2d4000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8c2d4000 8c2d5000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8c2df000 8c2ed000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:09 2008 (47918A69)
8c2ed000 8c2f6000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8c2f6000 8c30c000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:58 2008 (479190EE)
8c30c000 8c320000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:27 2008 (479190CF)
8c320000 8c368000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:57:00 2008 (4791912C)
8c368000 8c39a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:33 2008 (479190D5)
8c39a000 8c3b0000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:53 2008 (479190E9)
8c3b0000 8c3be000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8c3be000 8c3d1000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8c3d1000 8c3db000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8c3db000 8c3df380   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Mon Jul 21 08:11:57 2008 (48847D0D)
8c3e0000 8c3f7000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
8c3f7000 8c400000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
91ec0000 920c1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:36:46 2008 (47918C6E)
920e0000 920e9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
92100000 9210e000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:27:09 2008 (4791A64D)
99c0f000 99c2a000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
99c32000 99ce1000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:33:02 2007 (467B18BE)
99ce1000 99cf1000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
99cf1000 99d1b000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
99d1b000 99d25000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
99d25000 99d38000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
99d38000 99da3000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
99da3000 99dc0000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:29:11 2008 (47918AA7)
99dc0000 99dd9000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
99dd9000 99dee000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
9be06000 9be25000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:33 2008 (47918A81)
9be25000 9be5e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:40 2008 (47918A88)
9be5e000 9be76000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:35 2008 (47918A83)
9be76000 9be9d000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:29:14 2008 (47918AAA)
9be9d000 9bee9000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:29:25 2008 (47918AB5)
9bee9000 9bfc7000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
9bfc7000 9bfd1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
9bfd1000 9bfdd000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:07 2008 (479190F7)
9bfdd000 9bfe8000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
9bfe8000 9bff4000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:15 2008 (4791922B)
9d60e000 9d641000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:01:16 2008 (4791922C)
9d641000 9d64a000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:29 2008 (4791910D)
9d64a000 9d660000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
9d660000 9d661580   MSPQM    MSPQM.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:18 2008 (47918F5E)
9d662000 9d663700   MSPCLOCK MSPCLOCK.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:18 2008 (47918F5E)

Unloaded modules:
9d664000 9d666000   IntelDH.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
99c2a000 99c32000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
849e8000 849f5000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
849f5000 84a00000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84800000 84808000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8c287000 8c290000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Closing open log file A:\D\#Dumps\skyflyer_Vista_09-26-08_ext_HDD_BSOD\$99-dbug.txt

.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
.


----------



## mblakeslee

I too have a 500GB Maxtor One-Touch Plus and was experiencing BSOD problems. 

I do not have the one-touch software installed. I am running Vista ultimate SP1 x64 on a T61P in a docking station. I believe that my machine is fully updated with bios, driver and os fixes from Lenovo and Microsoft. I have been searching for a solution for several weeks. 

After debugging the mini-dumps, I found that my BSOD were caused by sbp2port.sys, the 1394 (firewire) driver. 

The change that seems to have worked for me, was to go into the power management settings and turn off hard drive power downs. This appears to have stopped the Driver_Power_State_Failure BSOD.


----------



## skyflyer

I have been following the instructions for the verifier but do not seem to be saving the settings will look again...
DG


----------



## jcgriff2

mblakeslee said:


> I too have a 500GB Maxtor One-Touch Plus and was experiencing BSOD problems.
> 
> I do not have the one-touch software installed. I am running Vista ultimate SP1 x64 on a T61P in a docking station. I believe that my machine is fully updated with bios, driver and os fixes from Lenovo and Microsoft. I have been searching for a solution for several weeks.
> 
> After debugging the mini-dumps, I found that my BSOD were caused by sbp2port.sys, the 1394 (firewire) driver.
> 
> The change that seems to have worked for me, was to go into the power management settings and turn off hard drive power downs. This appears to have stopped the Driver_Power_State_Failure BSOD.


Hi. . .

Thank you for posting.

Did you change the following to zero - and this was the fix for you?










.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## skyflyer

Hi jcgriff2,

I am Back again.........
Last Thursday after not being able to load the VIIV software and wondering where on earth 300gig or so of disk space had gone, I reformatted and did a fresh install - I apologise if this has upset the apple cart.... but I have now reclaimed 230 gig of disk space and the internal disk is now no longer constantly thrashing.....(and the media centre is still working to boot). I also applied all updates after installing SP1.

I tried the setting to "never" powering down the hard disk and I have to admit I have not had a blue screen since. I would only call this a work around though.

With the fresh load I can now instigate the problem by setting the power down to 1 minute and then trying to play a DVD on the external drive - the PC or I should say the Media centre application seems to hang - no mouse cursor and no response from the remote control - I can go into task manager and see the processors are still ticking over and I can do a restart through task manager although I cannot stop the media centre application.

I have not yet had time to see what happens when media centre stops responding as it just sits there for an interminable period of time. I have not yet seen any new minidumps.

I have had trouble getting the verifier settings to be saved.

I go to start, then accessories, and then run as administrator, the Command prompt, is that correct? I get all the screens in your post, no worries and can make the selections with the final 'finish' saying I must reboot which I do. It is unclear to me where I check to see if the settings are set/saved.

Is it worth putting any more time into this problem?

Thanks
Denys Gover
Canberra
Australia


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi Denys. . .

If you want to continue - not a problem on this end. If you have the time and can tolerate my continuous detailing of every word in your event logs and files, I will find the time to do just that. Much of the detail is there not only for you to see, but for others as well - hopefully one will recognize something and provide a clue or solution. It is the hardware end that I am not all that familiar with. I had looked for hours at your hardware reports to figure out if you should have Viiv on there or not, the role that HDD plays vs. its or some other driver that may be clashing with it. Then there were the power options. Finally, I sent a PM to our Hardware Forum and asked some questions as I was >100 Google screens deep by then. I have never "gotten" that end of this industry. I have seen the inside of a PC 2 or 3x in my life and never inside of a laptop. I am very good at taking things apart... but when re-assembling, I always end up w/ extra pieces that I guess should go somewhere. My suggestions are based on the assumption that a stable hardware platform exists. Sometimes that assumption is correct, but other times it is not.

I have attached a new batch script file to this post along with the SysInternals Autoruns exe file - download it and extract the 2 files to your desktop. Then right-click on the batch file and select Run as Administrator. This time around, you will see the status on the black screen. The last item to run is AutoRuns - the viewer will come up and scan the registry (look at bottom-left for status "Scanning..."). It will take about 30-60 seconds, then the AutoRuns viewer will close. The total time for the batch job to run could be 3-5 minutes. Just let it do its thing. I changed it so it WILL NOT pick up dump files as there is no indication that you have had a BSOD yet. If you do, bring up 2 Windows Explorer screens side-by-side, one for your documents folder & the other @ \windows\minidump. Then copy the dump files from \windows\minidump to your documents file. You can zip them up from there and attach to a post anytime.

The output of the batch file will be that same named folder TSF_Vista_Support. Zip it up and attach.

It sounds like the Sony Media Center is hanging and possibly crashing. To check that out, go into WERCON - 
TART | type wercon.exe into the start search box - you'll see wercon.exe &/or Windows Problem Reports and Solutions - click on it. Top-left of wercon screen - Check Problem History. Start there. It may list something that could help.

I agree that the powering-down of the HDD is a work-around, but given the 0x9f bugcheck, it could be a problem with the power on that particular drive. I believe it more to be the TV program that you use - it was named so often as crashing. I myself occasionally watch something on cbs.com, but I don't keep external drives plugged in all of the time. I never got the chance to tell you one suggestion from Hardware was to disable the firewire and use USB. I think before that you left firewire alone when connected to the USB and that is why the bugcheck mentioned the IEE 1394 driver's name. So may be that's a problem.

Anyway, if you would like to disable those Viiv services that I outlined, but leave them in the system for now - go into system services and do so. The service that you "kill" only for it to start-up again probably has auto-restart - usually they are set to restart 3x if something happens to them. So go into services, find the service in question and disable it - 
START | type services.msc into the start search box and scroll down the list until you find it. Double-click on it, STOP the service if it is running, then where it says "automatic" or "manual" - click on that and then select "disable". Click on Apply, then OK. Go on to the next one.

Make sure when in Task Manager that you check the lower left box to "show all users" while in the applications tab. Then you can click on the top of a column to sort it.

Actually, I am very glad to hear of fresh Vista install. I do it rather often here b/c the kids and their friends have carte blanche to download any and all games, trial programs, etc... Usually there is 1 or 2 of the Vista laptops on the desk here at some point each week being re-formatted and Vista re-installed on it. It takes about 1 - 2 hours for the install to run its course. I would simply say to go out and get any and all driver updates that you can. If possible have them ready as you want them in as soon as SP1 installs.

As for the driver verifier, I would wait until all Windows Updates and driver updates are in. To answer your question, to check the status of the verifier, go to the first screen and select the last option. You can then click on a module to check status. If nothing, it has not been verified yet.

Finally for now, to keep track of your disk space usage - download and install TreeSize v2.2.1 - it will show you disk usage by folder for the drive selected. During installation like most programs do, it has the option to place a desktop icon (check that box) and at commencement, it has a box checked to launch itself. Un-check this box. Then go to your desktop, right-click on the TreeSize icon and select Run as Administrator. This is important so that TreeSize has the proper access for system and hidden files. You can run it on both you internal and external drives. You can also get a report. I would be interested to know if your TV downloads files and if it was the one that ate 230gb of your hard drive up.

That's it for now - please get that zip file and run it. Attach resulting zip file. Allow all Windows Updates and driver updates to come in. Then let the system stabilize for a day or 2. Then run the driver verifier and wait for BSODs. If so, get the dumps and attach.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## Medico1

Hi cjcgriff2,

I have the same situation as skyflyer but differences too. The same situation is BSOD 0x9f caused by sbp2port.sys. I did not use usb. I do have eSATA and that does not cause BSOD so far, thanks to God. I know the sbp2port.sys is an OS driver. It does not happen all the times. I know my external hard drive has capability to go to sleep if not being used. I set it up in 15 minutes idle. I had BSOD in spite that I had hard drive turned off to never. I think that there is a problem when the computer would go to sleep and the FireWire connection or IEEE 1394. It does not happen all the times for me. I think the OS driver needs to be review as the event said that the driver has detected a device with old or out of date firmware. I am unaware that my eternal drive needs firmware. I have Seagate FreeAgent. I hope that a solution is available.

Thank you, Medico


----------



## skyflyer

JC,
Attached is the latest info as requested from the batch file.

You will see this time there is a drive I - maxtor and a Drive J which is also the maxtor. I have had to use the old DOS SUBST command (subst J: I:\videos) in a batch file to run at boot. If I do not do this I cannot see the DVDs in the I:\Video folder even though I "watch" the I:\video folder with in media centre......crazy I know - I have also done the reg hack to the gallery option for DVDs.

(BTW it is a Pioneer PC not Sony)
DG


----------



## skyflyer

I get so frustrated with this system/vista - I think it is blue screening but there is no dump file - so I have set not to auto restart so I can see - at other times vista tells me I do not have sufficient permission to do things but I am using an administrator account - and now it is not coming out of sleep properly if I hit the power off button on remote it should send to sleep - when I try to power up all I get on the TV now is a black screen and no sound and have to press and hold the power switch to do a hard power up!


----------



## skyflyer

Well it is blue screening I turned off the auto restart - it is supposedly writing a file to %rootdirectory%\memory.dmp (I think it is) it is certainly not in the minidump folder - and I cannot find it - and I can reproduce it at will now by setting the 'turn disk off' to 1 minute - waiting for it to shut down then accessing a DVD - it takes a while but the BSOD will come up eventually.


----------



## skyflyer

Right - I checked the verifier and went through the the settings again and at finish it said 'no changes made' so I guess it is running.

I had a BSOD when doing updates after I had set the drive to shut down after 1 minute- attached are (the large) dump files. I hope this helps.
Well canoot attach probably because it is 58 Megs.
What should I do?


----------



## jcgriff2

Is your system crash setting set to produce a full kernel dump v. mini dump?

Is the 58mb dump file a zip file or normal? 58mb would not be the normal size of a kernel dump file - it s/b ~300mb.

Click on Media Fire link in my sig area and set up free account. Provide me w/link.

JC


----------



## skyflyer

Hello JC,

The 58 megs is the zipped file size....

I would love to be able to use the remote desktop feature from my XP machine to the Vista media centre but cannot - can you give me a few pointers?

I start mstsc.exe and the RDC box comes up if I go to browse I can see my (home) network - and if I click on that I get an information box saying words to the effect that there are no terminal servers - I have turned on 'allow remote computer to connect' on the vista machine and also done the reg hack in this article http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;281307.

To answer ? from a few posts ago.... I am reluctant to turn off the VIIV because the PC does not turn of/go to sleep and after reading the intel site is seems that VIIV will wake to do a recording....

the missing gigs - my 'recorded TV' folder was about 194 gigs and apart from a few other apps (firefox, any DVD, Media Centre standby tool, ICE guide and that is about it) it has only the OS loaded so there was 300 gigs some where that I did not spend time looking for - system restore takes a bit of space? I will have to look for the setting to 'keep only most recent' restore point. will look at the Treesize app.


----------



## jcgriff2

Look at the treesize app, please.

For remote desktop, I use CrossLoop - 

http://www.crossloop.com/ipage.htm?id=download

I worked w/developer providing feedback on Vista issues. On the Vista end, run CrossLoop at an elevated admin level (right-click, run as admin).

System Restore uses 12-15% of total hard drive space - should not be an issue.

Run treesize and you'll know where space is!

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## skyflyer

Sorry JC I have been a bit PC'ed out over the last few days what with one thing and another so will get back to it now.

I have again reloaded vista as I was unable to loaded the VIIV s/w and I was getting a black screen, from which I was unable to recover, coming out of sleep - the system seems to be working well for the last few days (with disk sleep turned off) so will try again with disk sleep/verifier/small minidump turned on......

Missing gigs no longer a problem since reloading....

Thanks for remote connect tip will try it...

DG


----------



## skyflyer

JC,

I ran the batch file and autoruns again - attached is the zipped file.
I hope this is what you need?

DG


----------



## hsjfu

Hi everyone!

had a simliar problem,

i got the same BSOD when i had a LAN cable connected and tried to shut the lapto down (fujitsu siemens amilo xi 2528) or reboot it.

when i removed the cable before shutdown/reboot i got no BSOD

i ran the verifier and got a new BSOD (0x000000c4)

since i rode everywhere something about IEEE and corrupting drivers i disabled the firewire card in the device manager and have no longer a BSOD when a LAN cable is connected.

cant update the driver tho, it says its the newest one but its from 2006

i dont need the firewire anyways so its ok for now

maybe it might help you guys to trie it out

OS: Vista Home Premium (32bit) no sp1 (dont get it over the windows updater )

im back next weekend


----------



## jcgriff2

What anti-virus are you running? Is there a non-MS firewall? You should have SP1 by now in windows updates.

Tak a look at Microsoft kb935791 and follow the steps to prep for SP1.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## greensmith

Just signed up. Looking for help. I have the exact same blue screen msg that is posted on the last thread. I'm unable to do anything at this point, using a friend's computer.

Had just downloaded the AVG Pro and was in reboot when the trouble begin, so uninstalled it in safe mode, but today when I tried startup, it kept sticking. Finally hardbooted and got this scary blue screen with the *****stop: 0x0000009f (etc etc) just like last post.
What now??? Afraid to turn off and on again, without knowing what to do.


----------

